# NBA Triple-Double Leaders



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Jason Kidd 9
Brad Miller 2
Kevin Garnett 2
Bob Sura 2
ANTOINE WALKER 2
Gilbert Arenas 2
PAUL PIERCE 1
Steve Nash 1
Karl Malone 1
Ray Allen 1
Vlade Divac 1
Kobe Bryant 1
Kirk Hinrich 1
Gary Payton 1
Lamar Odom 1
Andre Miller 1
Chauncey Billups 1
Sam Cassell 1


:yes:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

duncan will be up in the top 3 by the end of the year


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry but cheap triple doubles should not count.

Everyone basically played Lets shoot the ball for Pierce to get two assists for the last 4 minutes of the game despite the fact that the Bucks were catching up.
I don't know how anyone could celebrate a triple double that wasn't true.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Shooting and making a shot are two different things, i think thats prob in their head the whole game every game, a cheap triple double is what Ricky Davis did last year.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Shooting and making a shot are two different things, i think thats prob in their head the whole game every game, a cheap triple double is what Ricky Davis did last year.




Ricky's last year was a joke. Paul's this year was cheap.
It seemed like some of the team cared more about Pierce's triple double then they cared about winning and IMO that is unexcusible.

No one will care tho because we won.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Cheap or not in the books its a triple double. When Magic recorded all his triple doubles please why dont you tell me which ones were "cheap" and which ones werent. It dont matter!!

Again someone tries to blemish the best game our star has!! What a fan!


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*tgh*

As long as your team wins who cares? But if your putting a win in jepordy to achieve personal stats then thats where you draw the line. And Ricky Davis' Triple Double was garbage. That was the worst display of selfishness i have ever seen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why is everyone calling it Ricky Davis' Triple-Double? He didn't get it, lets refer to it as his attempt.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

On another note, it's sad to see Hill sidelined cause he was a triple-double machine. He had way more then Kidd before being hobbled and they came out in the same draft. 

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I can't take this, Pierce has a triple-double and some of you act as if itz nothing and this shud be expected from him night in, night out, well damn, sorry if hez human people, but he finally has a freakin awesome game and you still aren't happy, well screw that/


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Worse Yet....*

Some act as if Pierce and the Celtics were trying for statistics and not winning the game.

And some seem pissed off the Celtics actually won.

It's like Democrats silently cheering when another soldier dies, because they don't like Bush. If you hate Ainge, and can't root for the Celtics, don't. But don't be ridiculous. Paul has played well the last two games. And he has helped them win.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Being a real Celtic doesn't mean turning a blind eye when a player is being selfish and that is what happened last night.
The Bucks were only down by 5 when all this pass Pierce the ball for his assists stuff was happening and it could have cost us the game. Just because it didn't cost us the game this time (like when Pierce did this last year against the Pacers) doesn't mean it is wrong.

Some of you are just Pierce fans who only care about his stats.
Celtics Pride isn't trying to pat your stats. That can not and is not good for the team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

C'mon, they had the Buck's beat. Another thing: Paul made good decisions in the late 4th. It's not like he passed it to a triple covered player at the arch. He made smart passes like the one to Battie for the turnaround J. He got a 3ple double and the Celtics won by 10. BE HAPPY.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Being a real Celtic doesn't mean turning a blind eye when a player is being selfish and that is what happened last night.
> The Bucks were only down by 5 when all this pass Pierce the ball for his assists stuff was happening and it could have cost us the game. Just because it didn't cost us the game this time (like when Pierce did this last year against the Pacers) doesn't mean it is wrong.
> 
> ...


Yah and you forget that they made the shots, we wouldnt have won if he didnt get the triple double, there would be no win if pierce wasnt given the ball (which is the game plan) and let him decide what to do.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Celtic Pride*

I agree that Celtic pride isn't about stats. It's about wins. And my personal opinion is that those passes he made, which led to baskets (including 3 pointers), helped them win the game.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtic Pride*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I agree that Celtic pride isn't about stats. It's about wins. And my personal opinion is that those passes he made, which led to baskets (including 3 pointers), helped them win the game.


Celtics Pride is not about wins. It about doing everything you can to win a game and putting 100% into that. 

The game was down to four points when Pierce started caring about his triple double over the team winning. That isn't Celtics Pride.
He is just lucky that this time he didn't cost us the game.
Like someone said.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So lemme get this straight. We hate Pierce when he doesn't pass. Then when he does pass, to the tune of 10 assists, we get pissed because he's being selfish.

What?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Celtic Pride is not about winning?*

Oh, I thought it was.

I am sorry Pierce did not play well enough on Friday for you. His teammates seemed to appreciate the passes. Jiri Welsch hitting the three sealed the game.

Maybe you would prefer it if Paul shot 4 for 18 or something. The Celtics won, you should be happy!

And let us be clear. All teams try to help their guys get triple doubles when they are close. We did it for Antoine, too. If you win it is all that matters.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtic Pride is not about winning?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Oh, I thought it was.
> 
> I am sorry Pierce did not play well enough on Friday for you. His teammates seemed to appreciate the passes. Jiri Welsch hitting the three sealed the game.
> ...


What does Antoine have to do with this? and no we never played pass him the ball over shoot a good shot so he could get a triple double. Not once.

Winning is not Celtics Pride and you clearly don't get the difference. My guess is you weren't a part of watching the 60's 70's and 80's basketball when all that mattered was winning. 
It's very obvious that now a days it's just about Pierce for a lot of fans.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Let us agree to disagree*

I am happy Pierce helped us win and got a TD in the process.

You are not. 

Perhaps if Pierce continues to pass the ball you will continue to find fault. 

To me, as a fan who remembers the days of Cowens, Silas, Bird, McHale, Parish, DJ, and yes, Antoine Walker, Celtics basketball is all about winning. We beat Milwaukee on Friday.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Let us agree to disagree*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I am happy Pierce helped us win and got a TD in the process.
> 
> You are not.
> ...



You don't seem to understand what I am saying.
When Pierce passes the ball that is great but not when he passes up a good shot over getting an assist because he wants a triple double (when the game is on the line)

You clearly do not understand the difference.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Nor do you understand*

If Welsch (who still needs more confidence in his shot) or LaFrentz miss those shots, then you have a point. 

They hit them, and put the Bucks away.

Pierce contends he did not even know how many assists he had.

CELTICS WON!!!


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Nor do you understand*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If Welsch (who still needs more confidence in his shot) or LaFrentz miss those shots, then you have a point.
> 
> They hit them, and put the Bucks away.
> ...


My point isn't about wins and losses. It is about Celtics Pride and Pierce didn't show it last night when he thought of himself over winning.

If you believe Pierce didn't know then I have some swamp land to sell you in Florida.

I didn't remember who he passed too. So if he really did pass to Lafentz who was like 1 for 4 and Welsch then it proves my point even more.

Pierce was open for many of his attempted passes in the last 4 minutes of the game but he was too busy trying to get his assists to care.
Which is the point no one wants to acknowledge.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Pierce was right to pass whether he had a triple double or not. Welsch was wide open. It's called team basketball.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Pierce was right to pass whether he had a triple double or not. Welsch was wide open. It's called team basketball.








WoW, a compLiment for Pierce, those are few nowadays with everyone on this board suddenly bashing on the Celtics to a ridiculous extent.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> WoW, a compLiment for Pierce, those are few nowadays with everyone on this board suddenly bashing on the Celtics to a ridiculous extent.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jason Kidd with another one*

He is the only thing keeping that team alive right now. If they can't trade Kenyon Martin though, look for Kidd to possibly be shopped. A $260 million dollar offer for the team was just removed. Too much capital, perhaps? (And to think they paid $360 million for the Celtics, what idiots) Anyway, Kidd gets his 4th TD in a vital win for the Nets. Karl Malone is now the OLDEST player to record one.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Brad Miller*

Man am I glad Miller is out of the Eastern Conference. What a player he is!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Garnett with a TD tonight*

Mavericks lose again. Garnett is a total stud.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Garnett with a TD tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Mavericks lose again. Garnett is a total stud.


Yeah, he had a GREAT first half...calmed down in the 2nd yet he still managed to put up monster points on the board. 

He's had a poor rebounding night for himself thought....but he played a good game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Brad Miller*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Man am I glad Miller is out of the Eastern Conference. What a player he is!


Imagine the Kings getting Luke Walton...

That would be the best passing front court in history.

C: Divac
PF: Miller
SF: Walton (If Peja got hurt or something) 

Miller is some player. 

How stupid is the Bulls?

Miller, Artest for Rose and others...

That's essentially

Miller, Artest, Lonny Baxter, Donyell Marshall for Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis, and fodder.

That's laughable.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Brad Miller*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Miller, Artest for Rose and others...
> ...


Believe me the C's can beat them in stuipd trades any day of the week and twice on Sunday's.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Brad Miller*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe me the C's can beat them in stuipd trades any day of the week and twice on Sunday's.


I bet they can. Cedric Maxwell straight up for Bill Walton Pathetic. Haha J/P I know...It's *******


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Kidd got his fifth last night


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> Kidd got his fifth last night


6th


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yup yup Kidd is rolling. 2 straight and in big games. I wish the load didn't alway fall on him though.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Yup yup Kidd is rolling. 2 straight and in big games. I wish the load didn't alway fall on him though.
> 
> -Petey


Well it won't be falling on a bum will it?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Well it won't be falling on a bum will it?


My point is RJ is incosistent.

-Petey


----------



## Bball4me (Dec 4, 2003)

I just came across this thread and can't believe what I'm reading.
This guy must be the ultimate player hater.
Half of what he's writing isn't even true.
If no one else wanted to set him straight, then I'll do it.
Better late than never.



> Being a real Celtic doesn't mean turning a blind eye when a player is being selfish and that is what happened last night.
> The Bucks were only down by 5 when all this pass Pierce the ball for his assists stuff was happening and it could have cost us the game. Just because it didn't cost us the game this time (like when Pierce did this last year against the Pacers) doesn't mean it is wrong.
> 
> Some of you are just Pierce fans who only care about his stats.
> Celtics Pride isn't trying to pat your stats. That can not and is not good for the team.


We were never up by just 5 in the last minutes of the game. The last 5 minutes of the game. Pierce's "selfish" play went like this:

5:12- Pierce free throw made 93-85 Celtics.
Pierce free throw made 94-85 Celtics
4:29 Pierce free throw made 95-87 Celtics
Pierce free throw made 96-87 Celtics
3:52 LaFrentz jumpshot made Pierce 8as 99-88 Celtics
3:06 Pierce jumpshot missed
1:50 Williams layup made Pierce 9as 101-92 Celtics
1:09 Welsch jumpshot made Pierce 10as 104-94 Celtics.
0:47 Pierce replaced by banks.



> Celtics Pride is not about wins. It about doing everything you can to win a game and putting 100% into that.


Celtic pride isn't about lying to try to prove a point either.



> The game was down to four points when Pierce started caring about his triple double over the team winning. That isn't Celtics Pride.
> He is just lucky that this time he didn't cost us the game.
> Like someone said.


Lie. First you say five, then you say four? Which lie do you want to go with?



> What does Antoine have to do with this? and no we never played pass him the ball over shoot a good shot so he could get a triple double. Not once.


Oh please!!!! How many games was Antoine still in at the end when all of our other starters were on the bench just so he could get his numbers? It happened all the time, win or lose.




> I didn't remember who he passed too. So if he really did pass to Lafentz who was like 1 for 4 and Welsch then it proves my point even more.


Another lie. Lafrentz was 5 of 10. Welsch was 3 of 4.
Williams had a damn lay-up!



> Pierce was open for many of his attempted passes in the last 4 minutes of the game but he was too busy trying to get his assists to care.
> Which is the point no one wants to acknowledge.


Pierce is never open. He's the best player on the team. What team in their right mind is going to leave him open?
LaFrentz, Welsch and Williams were all open. They all made their shots. Pierce also took shots. He didn't stop shooting. So, what the hell are you complaining about?
Looks to me like nothing.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jason Kidd and the Nets*

Kidd is getting triple doubles and the Nets are back.

Looks like J-Kidd has the title wrapped up. Who will have the second most? Brad Miller? Antoine Walker? LeBron? Any guesses?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd and the Nets*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Kidd is getting triple doubles and the Nets are back.
> 
> Looks like J-Kidd has the title wrapped up. Who will have the second most? Brad Miller? Antoine Walker? LeBron? Any guesses?


KG will make a run at second. I mean this guy can really pass, score and rebounds like *krazy*.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Miller and KG have a very good chance to post a TD every other night.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> Miller and KG have a very good chance to post a TD every other night.


Brad Miller's already had 2 games this year that I can think of when he missed a triple double by a single assist. He's playing great this year.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller's already had 2 games this year that I can think of when he missed a triple double by a single assist. He's playing great this year.


So has Pierce.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Antoine in the mix*

Now Antoine is on the board with a nice stat-line against the Knicks. Antoine always loved to play at the Garden, and he helps us again by distancing us from the new-look Knickerbockers.

I think Antoine and Brad Miller will probably compete for 2nd on this list.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Antoine in the mix*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Antoine always loved to play at the Garden, and he helps us again by distancing us from the new-look Knickerbockers.


I'm rooting against Dallas every night, even though I admire Antoine. The more Dallas loses, the better their draft pick becomes. I'd be delighted if they lost their next 40. And if we lose out to the Knicks for a playoff spot it, we're in the lottery with a chance (albeit a slim one) at Okafor.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Antoine will finish second*

What a line last night! 11/17/13 and he helped us keep Philly at bay. Way to go Antoine!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Antoine will finish second*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> What a line last night! 11/17/13 and he helped us keep Philly at bay. Way to go Antoine!


Thats two streight....I think the last player that did 3 in a row was Grant Hill in '96.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*New Member*

Welcome to the club, Ray Allen.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Great thread about triple doubles!

I think KG had another last night or the night before - but in a loss. Those are hard triple doubles - all of that work and a loss. 

Walker is doing his best to help his team. He is that "leader" that I always said that the Mavericks did not possess. Finally, that team has a leader. The strange thing is that Walker will do his best to make another player score if that player is hot. That's the strange thing about "leading" - it doesn't always mean the best scorer on the team. We know that - look at Bill Russell - and make no mistake - Russell was the LEADER of his team.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Antoine will finish second*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats two straight....I think the last player that did 3 in a row was Grant Hill in '96.


Aqua he didn't mean that line comment as a compliment. He thinks scoring is the only way to help your team (as long as it is Paul Pierce scoring):devil:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Antoine will finish second*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Aqua he didn't mean that line comment as a compliment. He thinks scoring is the only way to help your team (as long as it is Paul Pierce scoring):devil:


No, he meant it was a great line..

Look at the origanal post:



> What a line last night! 11/17/13 and he helped us keep Philly at bay. Way to go Antoine!


He seems happy for Antoine..

Scoring isn't everything.

Assists are the same thing..


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*All Hail to Vlade*

Divac is the newest member of the club, absolutely DESTROYING the Celtics last night. 

The guy can still play, and the Kings look dangerous.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Rookie gets triple double*

Sorry LeBron. Kirk Hinrich takes the honors, and will be joining you on the All-Rookie team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

GP had quite an impressive triple-double, scoring 23 points, grabbing 10 boards and dishing out 10 dimes.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Lamar Odom is the newest addition to the triple double club with 30 points, 19 boards, and 11 assists against the Kings.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Odom*

I'm surprised Odom doesn't get more. He keeps playing like this, Miami is going to the playoffs. I still think we're headed lottery.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Cassell with the triple double*

Great game for Minnesota last night, Cassell is huge.

Maybe Garnett will finish second on this list...Antoine has been seeing a lot of pine lately.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas is 2nd in the league in 3D's with 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

4/10/04: Bob Sura-12 Points(5-7 FG) 12 Rebounds, 11 Assists vs. Chicago


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Bob Sura has been tearing it up for the Hawks. Tonight he got his first career triple double with 12 points (5-7 shooting and 2-2 from the line), 11 boards, and 12 assists.

Sense being traded to Atlanta, from the Pistons, he's averaging 14.4 PPG, 8.4 RPG, and 5 APG.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Another triple double for Sura. He had 15, 10, and 11 against the Celtics.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> Another triple double for Sura. He had 15, 10, and 11 against the Celtics.


Holy ****, Sura's a freakin beast!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sura a free agent*

Nice little combo guard....think he would look good in green?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If Sura keeps playing this year the way he has been since he got to Atlanta I am sure he has set his sight on playing for a better team then Boston.

That is 3 back to back triple double's this year in the NBA. (Kidd and Walker and now Sura)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, in the offseason, Danny really wanted Sura, but he failed to sign him and Sura ended up in Detroit. Larry Brown didn't play him for some reason and he was traded to the Hawks. Now, he is lighting it up.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sura with ANOTHER one. This time he had 22, 10, and 11.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sura=Oscar Robertson???*

Going for four in a row against Boston Wednesday. I think he's got a shot.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA just anulated his last one!!!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sura back down to 2....*

He pulled a Ricky and missed on purpose. Still could get three against us, though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Sura back down to 2....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> He pulled a Ricky and missed on purpose. Still could get three against us, though.


Hot off the Press


----------

